# François Devienne



## Aramis

*François Devienne (January 31, 1759 - September 5, 1803) was a French composer and professor for flute at the Paris Conservatory.*








Felt like listening to some flute and got his flute quintets. Op. 66 has some emotional aspects that I didn't expect, last movement sounds more baroque than classical. But it wasn't revelation.

I've heard about him before and seems like he was master of the flute, both as performer and composer. I wonder if I should dig his flute concertos.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Naxos has a flute concerto recording of Devienne. You could try that and report your findings. I don't have that recording (only because it is played on modern instruments, which can sound a bit uneasy on music of this period). But being Naxos, it's cheap to experiment with.

There are other recordings of Devienne flute concertos (on modern instruments) but paired with other French composers. This one has Faure and Gounod flute concerto/fantaisie with a Devienne.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I know him! I played some short duets by him long ago. Nothing more unfortunately.


----------

